# What was she thinking???



## Karren (Jun 8, 2007)

I went downtown today on the subway, to attend a conference.... And while setting there reading a magazine, an attractive woman enters the car, wearing a cute LBD.... with a pearl necklace, nice hair, and makeup...... and a pair of hose god awful white plastic CROCKs on her feet!!!! Ekkkkkkkkk

Wish I had a camera......

Hopefully she had a pair of black pumps hidden in her purse to put on when she go to her final destination!!!

Don't know what you think of them but I really hate those shoes....

Love Karren


----------



## ivette (Jun 8, 2007)

my little niece i think has a pair.

kind of weird to wear with a nice outfit


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 8, 2007)

OMG!!! hate them too...

so angry at mario batalli (sp?) for taking them out of the garden and kitchen and onto tv...


----------



## luxotika (Jun 8, 2007)

What is an LBD?

I agree, those Crocks are ugly!


----------



## Karren (Jun 8, 2007)

LBD = Little Black Dress...... sorry...

These were the Crocks.....

Karren


----------



## Aprill (Jun 8, 2007)

yeah well, crocs are ugly, but they are comfortable. I agree, they are ugly, but they dont hurt either


----------



## newyorkknick (Jun 8, 2007)

thats prolly it, i used to wear sneaks while driving and running to work, and when i actually got to work id whip out heels, i hope that was her deal hehe.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 8, 2007)

err... I don't have any but isn't cute?


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 8, 2007)

I think they are so ugly. I am glad to say that I do not own any.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 8, 2007)

kahkahkah.....

that's funny!

I was wondering what was so special about those crocs?


----------



## XkrissyX (Jun 8, 2007)

omg this is so funny. An hour ago i was talking about how much i hate those croc sandals.

Thats gross.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2007)

that is so wrong! my mum had a similar experience yesterday. This woman was waiting to cross at the lights and had a really nice suit on, and then a pair of bedroom slippers. WTH???


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 8, 2007)

I want to strangle people that wear those. Now they come in kids sizes, and they even have NASCAR ones. My mom got some as a gardending gift, but the flip flop kinds, not the butt ugly shoe kinds. But who am I to say, I used to wear Birkenstocks in college. They sure were comfortable walking across campus.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL. I always think people in birkenstocks look like apostles.. In Australia they sometimes call them 'jesus sandals' and I belive in New Zealand they call them jeezles,


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 8, 2007)

i love how you can "accessorize" your crocs to look even more horrible with little snap in buttons of lady bugs or soccer balls or other "burb" paraphernalia...


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL. I always think people in birkenstocks look like apostles.. In Australia they sometimes call them 'jesus sandals' and I belive in New Zealand they call them jeezles,






Jeezles!
I think crocs are so ugly if they are so comfortable maybe Ill have a pair when Im old but Ill never wear those things in public


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 8, 2007)

and its quite expensive over here....


----------



## Ashley (Jun 8, 2007)

lol yeah, I see whole familes with a rainbow of crocs.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 8, 2007)

kahkahkah...

they must be a fan of crocs ehehe..


----------



## princess_20 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well I think they are really really ugly but..I do own a pair of crocs thay are very comfortable &amp; expensive here like 800$

don;t worry girls I will never wear my pink crocs in public or with a nice outfit only in my house


----------



## Karren (Jun 8, 2007)

If the fad keeps going well probaly see Crock Pumps.... or Crock Mules?? hehehe Maybe expand into handbags..... lol







Love Karren


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 8, 2007)

I absolutely HATE Crocks! They are SOOOO ugly!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 8, 2007)

Ugh if they ever came out with croc pumps. That would be much worse than anything they have now.


----------



## Bexy (Jun 8, 2007)

If I was a nurse I would wear them to work. But for other wear I think they are ugly and they make your feet look so wide who wants a wide foot?


----------



## monniej (Jun 8, 2007)

i'm not a big fan, either.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hopefully she had a pair of black pumps hidden in her purse to put on when she go to her final destination!!! I sure hope that's the case!!! lol!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 8, 2007)

Maybe she was going somewhere important and needed to dress nicely, but heels are hard on her feet. So maybe she wears the crocs for the commute and carries her other shoes in her bag or something to slip on when she gets there?


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jun 8, 2007)

crocs aren't meant to make you look good. if you happen to stand on your feet for min. 12 hours a day, you'll wished you own a pair of crocs instead. :/


----------



## Manda (Jun 8, 2007)

I hate those crocks! I would love to see them all thrown into a big pit and burned...thats probably bad for the environment though. Damn ugly shoes! UGH!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 13, 2007)

they dont bug me however, thats just wrong to wear with that outfit. i wear some to work but thats all i wear them to.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 13, 2007)

They are butt ugly.

But I heard they were comfy as hell.

...I wouldn't be caught dead in them tho. I rather have crunched the hell up toes then wear them.

:s err well not exactly. But they are oogly.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 13, 2007)

did you know that they just came out with crock ballet flats? so i doubt the Croc Pump won't be that far behind!






ADD:

and yes, they already have the Croc Mule


----------



## anonymouse (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princess_20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I think they are really really ugly but..I do own a pair of crocs thay are very comfortable &amp; expensive here like 800$ don;t worry girls I will never wear my pink crocs in public or with a nice outfit only in my house





I DO NOT know where you buy crocs for 800$ in Israel but they sell them nearly everywhere for $50 (unless youre not talking about US$)
They are hideous shoes but the only ones that some people (myself included) can walk in

She MUST have been wearing them UNTIL she got to her destination but if not she needs to be locked up

The black and white mules look really nice on actually


----------



## Saja (Jun 13, 2007)

I dont think they are cute by any means, but I think people like waitress are totally justified in wearing them. Im sorry, but my feet and my back are much more important to me than how cute I look, or how other people think I look.

Great for running erands in or going to soccer, easy to drive in and such. My life isnt a fashion statement though hahah


----------



## MissOli (Jun 13, 2007)

Haha when I first saw them in the store I was like ewwwwwwww...then I started to see tons of people that wore them. They are really awful..can understand if u wear them at home or in ur garden, but to a nice outfit in the public? No thanks.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

many people wear "other shoes" to and from work etc. We shouldnt be so harsh on people, they may look at us and laugh at us for something we like or need. Sorry I am having a bad day LOL


----------



## semantje (Jun 13, 2007)

i think theyre so hideous! they do have some other models that are a bit cuter like these:


----------



## natalierb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lol! I hate Crocs!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 13, 2007)

Crocs are so ugly!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 13, 2007)

Crocs are the shoe equivalent of the anti-christ. If I see another croc stand in the mall, I might flip out.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 13, 2007)

They're all the rage for some reason, those crocs. I don't care for them either.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Jun 14, 2007)

To each his own, but who invented those crocks should be ticketed with a dwi (dressing without instruction) from the fashion police and not allowed to ever design again. Those will never work with any outfit in my opinion.. and they look like they hurt and will give you a million corns.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 14, 2007)

The ballet flats are kinda cute.


----------



## Harlot (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah I agree, the flats are nice. I actually tried my friends crocks to see whats the big deal. Theyre pretty comfy, Ill admit, but they make my feet sweat because of the material. Lol much at BeneBaby!




Hahaha, the anti-christ of shoes.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 14, 2007)

Crocs are like the uglies things ever.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 14, 2007)

I resisted them for a long time because I thought they were hideous. Thennnn I bought a pair because I heard about how comfortable they were, and I have painfully flat feet.

Now I love mine...and when I get a teaching job I'll get a pair in my school colors and dress them up with Jibbitz for sports and school spirit days. But, hey, teachers are exempt from fashion rules, right?


----------

